
Here’s real robot electric car fast-charging station like the one Tesla promised - jmiseikis
https://electrek.co/2018/08/14/robot-electric-car-fast-charging-station-tesla-metal-snake/
======
JoeAltmaier
Not quite 'real' yet, still in the laboratory. But it looks like it could
work!

